# UK Spouse visa - TB test expiry



## cplstevie (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi all,

I have been gathering all my documents and have submitted my online visa application today on 21.12.2017 and need some clarification/advice on a few things. 

1) My TB test expires on 14.01.2018 but the IOM center cannot let me do another one until it expires. My Hubby and I both agreed we can't wait to be able to renew it. All our documents are otherwise ready, he is in the army and we have a small window to get it done after a year of post-poning. Will this pose a problem? Should I write a cover letter explaining the situation and that I will happily re-do it if required before I travel? Or just leave it as I've technically met the requirement?

2) My husband gets paid every last working day of the month, will it be an issue as my appointment is in January and we are using his latest payslip which is for November? From my online date of application his last payslip and bank statement are 21 days old.

I hope to get some assistance, especially from Joppa. 

Thank you,


----------



## cplstevie (Dec 21, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## cplstevie (Dec 21, 2017)

Bump.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

1. It should be ok as long as the TB test was valid at the date of application, but a BFO could ask you for your TB test certificate at the border. It's unlikely though.

2. By "appointment" do you mean your biometrics appointment? Your financial documents just need to be dated within 28 days of your application submission. It doesn't matter when your biometrics are taken


----------



## cplstevie (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank you for your reply!

1.To be on the safe side I will do the test again before I travel and also carry the expired one used for my visa.

2.Yes my biometric appointment but my documents will be scanned and sent to UKVI at the same time... which date qualifies as the date of submission? The day I applied online or when I submit the supporting documents?

It's all so confusing..


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

The day you applied online is your date of application


----------



## cplstevie (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks again!! That's a relief!

on another note, do you know if printed screenshots of whatsapp are sufficient for communication evidence? . . . I have one showing his number - his name is saved as "hubby" and it seemed more strange to change it, the rest show the dates with chats , mostly calls.


----------



## INLD (May 8, 2018)

cplstevie said:


> Thanks again!! That's a relief!
> 
> 
> 
> on another note, do you know if printed screenshots of whatsapp are sufficient for communication evidence? . . . I have one showing his number - his name is saved as "hubby" and it seemed more strange to change it, the rest show the dates with chats , mostly calls.




How did it go? You were granted?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

